
Show HN: Flask-compose, a routing library for apps obeying the decorator pattern - rukittenme
https://github.com/cmanallen/flask-compose
======
rukittenme
Hello, I'm the creator of this library. The goal is to dynamically create
endpoints from a generalized base. Check out the examples folder. If you have
any questions, concerns, or criticisms I'm here to talk.

This library is considered "pre-release" until I've written docs and added
better test coverage.

